
Rejected because my cofounder wouldn't move! - theoutlander

======
theoutlander
Now that I have been rejected by PG, I am not disappointed, rather angry at
myself for teaming up with a co-founder who wasn't on the same page as me! So,
I am leaving Redmond to move on with my life and establish the startup in the
San Francisco area. I have a GREAT idea that people WANT! I am mainly looking
for like-minded people who are great hackers and are not afraid to embrace new
technologies. SERIOUS ENTREPRENEURS please contact me at: theoutlander at
gmail and we can discuss further...

On a side note, thanks PG for such a great opportunity!! Everyone that is
selected has a lot work ahead of them ;-)....good luck to all!

~~~
ivan
So no one who wouldn't relocate can join to you :) as you will apply again.

~~~
theoutlander
I don't know if I need to apply....cause in 6 months I will be far ahead...
just for the record, I think PG made a mistake and I am putting it here so
that I can prove it in 6 months :-) ... I know he liked it and I know he knows
that I know he liked it too!!

